# Cost of Sarcoid Treatment Liverpool ? Thuja?



## Flibble (29 August 2008)

When my horse was vetted there was an indication that he may have the beginnings of small sarcoids (just flat hairless areas up in his inner thigh).

I want to put a sum of money away in case they need treatment can anyone tell me a rough cost for Liverpool cream.

Also someon posted that they used Thuja can anyone give me more info?


----------



## palomino_pony (29 August 2008)

A had a horse that had to go to Liverpool and have the cream to treat 2 sarcoids. One was near her eye which they were concerned about. Liverpool were brilliant. Derek Knottenbelt wasn't worried about them at all. The horse had to stay for 7 days. We went through the insurance as we though it would cost £££'s. Can't rememebr exactly but it was less than £300. If we knew it was going to be that little (if you know what I mean) we would just have paid rather than go through the insurance. It becomes and exclusion on the policy.TBH the dog had to stay in 1 night at our local vets for a somach complaint and it cost more!!
However, I have heard some bad things about the cream being sent to vets and "inexperienced" practiontioners using it. Its not just a case of putting it on. I think the vet has to come out daily to do it.


----------



## Flibble (29 August 2008)

Thanks for that. I know a lot of people go into panic about them but the horses temperament is so great and you cant fix that with cream if its wrong.


----------



## palomino_pony (29 August 2008)

Yes. I don't really worry about them now. My new horse has had one removed 4 yrs ago. There is always a chance that it could come back but she's a sj/eventer not a show horse. I saw it as a bargaining point when negotiating her price. Good luck with your horse


----------



## mrussell (29 August 2008)

I tied camrosa and thuja and they didnt work at all.... (Still use the the camrosa for wounds tho, great stuff!).  
I finally bought some Newmarket Blood Root ointment from my vets at £48 a pot.  Its strong stuff and just a dab on the sarcoid removed it in 4 days.  No need to have the vet out to apply it either !!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (29 August 2008)

Hi, I have used both Thuja tablets and cream but found a Thuja based Hilton Herbs cream called VIREX which has been very impressive on a horse with a grey lumpy patch the size of a 50p on his inner thigh which is now pink and flat- it also seems to repel flies better than the regular Thuja cream - it was also cheap!!! about £12. I have also used it with sucess on a "skin tag" on the other horse.


----------



## _jetset_ (29 August 2008)

I am currently starting the treatment... Good luck with yours!


----------



## Flibble (29 August 2008)

I may not need any just doing a what if as its excluded on my insurance so I want to save up for it just in case.


----------



## _jetset_ (29 August 2008)

Arghh, I see 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am not 100% sure how much it will come to in total, but I will keep a record and post it on here 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I have tried Thuja for a few months now with no great improvement, and she has also been prescribed Zorac cream which again did not show an improvement


----------



## Flibble (29 August 2008)

Thankx thats very kind of you.


----------



## star (29 August 2008)

my horse had liverpool tx.  i cant tell you exactly as i applied it myself and it only cost me £45 for the cream at cost price.  i believe it's normally about £85 for the cream and then there were 5 applications and so that's 5 vet call out fees and normally they charge for applying the cream as well.  probably looking at about £400 ish depending on your call out fees.


----------



## jsharpe (29 August 2008)

My boy had the liverpool cream, he had 3 different concentrations 4 treatments. He was a brave soldier so only a little bute needed, but they can need sedated for the cream to be applied if they get really sore. Mine was about £450. Was going to pay cash so our loving insurance company wouldnt know! but vets have to disclose history, so if they ever came back they would find out anyway.

Good news is, they dropped off about 4 weeks later healed fine and cross your fingers will never return!

My vet did say that the other treatments are quite useless and can cause problems if the liverpool treatment is used at a later date, not having ever used other treatments, I cannot comment


----------



## hairycob (30 August 2008)

It won't make any difference to your insurance whether you claim for it or not. When your policy is up for renewal you will need to declare it &amp; it will then be exempted. If you do not declare any treatment/illnesses it could invalidate your policy &amp; your insurance company may refuse to pay out for anything. If you make a claim for anything your vet will be required to declare the past treatment your horse has received so you may as well claim for treatment if required.


----------



## Flibble (30 August 2008)

I wont be claiming if I need the treatment as it is already excluded on my policy MY POST is to ask how much it costs so I can put money away.
No one has yet mentioned my Thuja query!!


----------



## hairycob (31 August 2008)

Artannie,

Sorry. I guessed that you would already have an exclusion as it came up at the vetting, but it was clear from some of the responses that people think they can avoid an exclusion by not claiming. In fact all they are doing is saving the insurance company a pay out &amp; risk invalidating the policy at the next renewal. It's a common misconception &amp; I knew some one who made that mistake &amp; ended up with a huge bill to pay for an unrelated condition that would have been covered if she had told the insurance company about the original problem. She failed to declare a tendon injury at renewal &amp; when she claimed for colic surgery &amp; the vet sent the history the policy was declared invalid &amp; her premium returned. Naturally it was a lot less than the bill she was claiming for. Not only that but she had problems getting another insurance company to take her on. This was a few years ago, but the rules are still the same.


----------



## hairycob (31 August 2008)

The other thing is you will have plenty of time to save up for it - I've been waiting since the middle of July for mine! I was told it varies but estimate £120 per pot + 5 vet visits.


----------



## Flibble (31 August 2008)

Brilliant thank you very much. 

I agree with you on the Insurance thing but then I used to work for an Insurance Company when I was the other me.


----------



## hairycob (31 August 2008)

Then you understand how scarey some people's misconceptions can be. Good luck with the treatment. I need to phone my vet to see if there is any news when it is coming. I was hoping it would come during the school holidays so my son could be there for the vet visits. It looks like I'm going to rely on my father in law to help as I won't be able to take a half day every other day. I'm half hoping they say it will be another month as I need time off for builders then as well (that's subsidence so I'm getting an expert on home insurance claims as well!)


----------



## Cassy (30 September 2008)

My horse has just returned from the vets after the treatment. I think it will cost around £500 pounds. The two sarcoids are now much bigger and look a bit of a mess. Just wondered what will happen next. They were the verrucus type, quite flat and scaley. Will they drop off and leave a hole?


----------



## Storminateacup (10 January 2013)

My Clydesdale mare has just been diagnosed with a sarcoid on her throat, it looks like the occult type. Round, flat and scaly with a few others nearby and and an area of greyish skin around them, probably about the size of a 50p piece all told. I was just wondering  how much the total cost for treatment with Liverpool cream might be? Has anyone else had this treatment, how much was the total cost, did it work and has it re-occured?


----------



## Brightbay (10 January 2013)

Friend's ClydesdaleX had his sarcoid above his eye treated with the Bloodroot cream (marketed as XXTerra, I believe). Vet recommended it to her.  She was able to apply it herself.  I was impressed with how successful it was and although it looked horrible, was safe to use near the horse's eye and was not as unpleasant and painful for the horse as the Liverpool treatment.

Hopefully she will appear shortly and post about her experiences


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (10 January 2013)

Mine has been on Sarc ex for 6 weeks. The ones on her lips have almost gone and the other on her side is going.


----------



## HappyHooves (10 January 2013)

As far as thuja goes, I would suggest you run a search on here as there have been a huge number of helpful threads on sarcoids, thuja and other treatments including crest toothpaste. 
Just one thing about thuja, please take care if you are pregnant or your mare is - its very potent and you should wear gloves to apply it...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=552839&highlight=thuja


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 January 2013)

The 'Liverpool' cream is made up specifically for each animal, according to their type of sarcoid etc, usually taking from 2 - 5 weeks to be made. As it contains arsenic etc, it has to be applied by a licenced vet.
Anyone who says 'you apply it yourself' is not dealing with the dispensed licenced cream from Liverpool University as devised by Knottenbelt - its just about the same process as chemotherapy which is specific for each person for their tumour battle, as that is what a sarcoid is .....

Cost? Its usually around £100 just for the prepared cream, then needing a vet to apply it over the required amount of days. Sometimes cheaper to leave a horse at vets for a few days than to bear the cost of repeated callouts (in some areas of the country)


----------



## HardySoul1 (10 January 2013)

Sorry unsure of cost as it was about 5 years ago but thumbs up for the treatment. My sister's cob had one treated daily by local vet following referall (think they sent photos etc to Liverpool?) and I know they mentioned arsenic! Dropped off quickly and no recurrence since. It was near his elbow.


----------



## lizness (11 January 2013)

It will soon add up as there is a refferal fee to liverpool etc.
The lumps may well come to nothing as vets ahave to cover their backs in vettings. Mine had same thing said but 6 years later nothing


----------



## thundersprite (11 January 2013)

my horse has had sarcoid treatment but it was in the 1000s in the end
hers were all classes as code red what what ever liverpoool ment by that  she had some tiny ones under her belly they went first course of liverpool cream 
another on her bum this failed first course so needed a 2nd
and she had 1 tiny sarcoid on her face looked like nothing really
that was treated and then re treated and both courses failed sadly
then it started growing and forming nodules they then said it had turned malignante 
thankfully liverpool were great and she became part of a study and along with my vet she had bcg injections normally used iaround they eye near her mouth and thankfully this worked and shes no searcoid free i have some pics if you want to see them
but i would def go with liverpool and not mess around with them


----------



## pinklilly (11 January 2013)

Mine had 2 rounds of Liverpool cream applied to 4 sarcoids, my vets were sent 2 strengths of liverpool cream and the different sarcoids were applied with different time scales so both times about 5 or 6 visits over a week and a half.  Without digging out my bills can't be 100%.  Around £1200 for the 2 rounds, it's the vets visits that's expensive though.  I won't be having them retreated though as he has soundness issues and he was a bit off colour with the last round.


----------



## Flibble (12 January 2013)

Gosh this is an old thread so I will give you guys an update threat of sarcoids disappeared and so has the horse we had a personality clash.


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (12 January 2013)

Daughters vet recommended using Zovirax for the smaller sarcoids on her horse. The ones she used it on saw a reduction is size quite quickly and at around a fiver a tube is a lot cheaper than some of the other treatments out there. Horse had a large aggressive one in his ear that was banded along with larger ones on his chest/between his front legs that dropped off after a few weeks. The one in his ear dropped off after only a few days, 4 or 5 I think it was. Not all sarcoids need treating with the Liverpool cream.


----------



## Ambers mum (12 January 2013)

My sister had two mares with sarcoids cost her and her sharer a small fortune and the younger mare has just had to had a second batch of Liverpool cream to do a fresh lot that came up so their sarcoids treatment has now hit the £3000


----------



## JoClark (16 January 2013)

I had liverpool treatment for my boy on a few nodular and 2 varicose sarcoids, from his belly to his sheath and thighs.  Only one dropped off with the liverpool cream and I was getting quite stressed.  I just happen to put him on glabal herbs restore (the liquid) after he looked under the weather, I noticed some small sarcoids were starting to pop out of the skin and the bigger ones were looking crusty.  I am just about to put Colgate Duraphat 5000 on some stubborn varicose ones as a vet recommended it to me, especially for the flat ones.  
I feel they are under control and I am very pleased with the Restore.  Im pretty sure it helps when they are fit too.


----------

